# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Stepper Eyewear OMA files

## onky6742

i was wondering if anyone had or knew of anywhere i could download the full set of Stepper Eyewear OMA files. i want to upload them to our system for accuracy of cutting on MEI bisphera's. many thanks

----------


## Charlojay

Did you get any help with this thread?

----------

